# My first trade



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks to OratorORourke (Chris), I received my end of our trade on Monday. We decided to trade our "everyday" smokes to help each other out with finding new budget gems.

I smoked the LP Undercrown last night, which I thoroughly enjoyed. Looking forward to smoking the rest!


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow! Good stuff. I just reviewed that Perdomo Habano the other day. I also forsee the Filthy Hooligan being trouble as a daily--there's only so many to go around...
Awesome stuff!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Some awesome sticks there! I like the idea of the trade too!


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Nice looking sticks you got there brother! Enjoy...


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Nice sticks. I like those bags. Do they have individual slots for each stick? Where did you find them?


----------



## SirBarnes (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice!! I'm looking forward to trying a lot of those myself soon.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

liquidicem said:


> Nice sticks. I like those bags. Do they have individual slots for each stick? Where did you find them?


I've been wondering that too? My guess is that there's an iron that frequent traders have to make the slots.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Well no those bags come like that and are sold that way. I picked up a ton of them when there was a sort of group buy here on the forum. I cannot recall the members name that organized that buy but I am glad that I jumped on it as they have served me well. They also work great to segregate sticks in ones Wine-a-dor or cooli-dor. 

When sending sticks for bombs, trades, or lottery sticks I try and use these bags and add a portable humi pack for moisture retention.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Great smokes in there ! The Perdomo are great for everydays!


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking forward to doing some trading myself after years of trading craft beer


----------

